
YouTube Blog: Share and share a like: we’ve acquired Fflick - kyledreger
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2011/01/share-and-share-like-weve-acquired.html
======
Anon84
I misread fflick as flickr... I was starting to get excited.

------
aresant
Nice to see a crystal clear explanation an acquisition strategy for once.

This not only seems well thought out and valuable acquisition to provide value
to users, but reads like a mission statement for the FFlick team to be
successful within Google.

